# Just a quote



## Cat Dancer (Sep 16, 2008)

No matter how good you are at something, there's always about a million people better than you. 
~ Homer J. Simpson


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 16, 2008)

D'oh! :homer:


----------

